# O'side Pier and Carlsbad photos



## 5_sport (Feb 21, 2002)

</img>
</img>
Click on image to see more photos.
Tell us what you think.


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

nice M5s or are they?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ezsce46 said:


> *nice M5s or are they? *


check the mirrors on the silver one


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

and the chrome window trim on the gold one. Not M5's.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

oops--and the false right exhaust cutout on the gold one


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

hey 5_Sport, how bout an engine compartment shot?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Granted, he didn't SAY they were M5's and his handle is even a generic "5_sport." And there are no M misplaced badges (well, except for the silver car's side moulding.) I was just responding to the question of whether they are M5's.

Nothing wrong with liking the looks. Even the '03 540i6 Sports have the M appearance package.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Why do they do it?*

I guess it satisfies some inner need...

:dunno:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Could be worse:*

Those wheels! GAG!! :yikes:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Ouch.......there is a internet body kit purchase gone bad.....


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> *and the chrome window trim on the gold one. Not M5's. *


The M5 is available with chrome window trim.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Mr Janne said:


> *The M5 is available with chrome window trim. *


 Not here it isn't. Shadowline only.


----------

